# Axminster Evolution Chuck Delivery Problems



## Aden30mm (12 Mar 2013)

I have had the Axminster Evolution chuck on back order since mid Jan this year. I followed up delivery this week and have been told they have had some manufacturing problems, and could not give a timeline for delivery.

OK they wrote to me and told me (early Feb) that they would deliver by end of February which was appreciated. However, I am now getting a tad hacked off, as it seems that they advertised an item that seems was nowhere near ready for market.

Quite unlike Axminster as there customer service is normally acceptable.

Finally, anyone out there waiting for or even has an evolution chuck. Alternatively, anyone know of anyone who has one. 

Regards

Aden


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Mar 2013)

I want one for my Graduate, and was told by Axmxinster on Saturday that it could be as long as June, although 3-4 weeks was more likely. I spoke to someone in a local turning club who has the Evolution, and he's very impressed. He has a few other chucks and reckoned the Evolution is as good as any of them. Also he mentioned the fact that the thread is machined directly into the chuck body, which gives less overhang and less strain on bearings (but the down side is that you may not be able to change just inserts if you change your lathe - not sure about this though)

Still - I want one. I shall be ordering one this week.

K


----------



## Aden30mm (12 Mar 2013)

Is that June 2013??


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2013)

graduate_owner":3ouraa7l said:


> ....
> Still - I want one. I shall be ordering one this week.
> 
> K




Best of luck They are not currently listed on the Site


----------



## moby (13 Mar 2013)

i emailed axminster with an enquiry when i started out november last year. to date i have not received a reply. i am currently looking for another supplier.


----------



## =Adam= (13 Mar 2013)

I am also in the same situation.

I have got a jet 1642 and would like to get a decent chuck setup however I am confused as to what to get 

I like the idea of the evolution chuck but the long time delays and the mixed reviews put me off 

I may just buy the goliath for the time being and then upgrade if/when they sort out the evolution.


----------



## eribaMotters (13 Mar 2013)

Late and incomplete deliveries, back orders, incorrect deliveries. These now seem to be the norm with Axminster. At school we are often ordering something every week from them, and I cannot recall when we had a correct and full order delivery off them. 
Before X-Mas we ordered 2 x lathes and chucks, 3 x cabinet bases and a pillar drill. Lathes arrived on time, but no chucks until end of Feb. Cabinet bases very poor, one missing a hinge that we have just received. Still no key-less chuck for the pillar drill.

If an item is not in stock we go elsewhere if we can. This is such a shame and seems to coincide with the Brimarc colaboration and expansion of shops.

Colin


----------



## tekno.mage (13 Mar 2013)

I've seen and held in my hand one of those chucks. It was at the end of last year and it had just been bought by a member of our woodturning club. I don't know if he ordered it from Axminster by phone or online or if he actually visited their shop and got it there.

On the matter of delays & problems, our club ordered a AT1416VS lathe and extension bed from Axminster in January. The lathe arrived the next day - but only worked for a week and had to be replaced (dead inverter), which they did fairly promptly and with no quibbles. The replacement unit seems ok - but the extension bed is on back order and I was told it should arrive "approximately April" - which I take to mean whenever the container from China turns up! It's annoying because we can't get on a build a proper stand for the lathe until the extension bed arrives.


----------



## Aden30mm (13 Mar 2013)

Colin

I bought a item from Warco but was pleasantly surprised at customer services they provided. They do supply to schools as well, both for woodwork & metalwork machines. Website is pretty good just Google the company. I have no affiliation with them except as a past buyer.


It seems to me that the adage that the customer is king is dead and buried. My take is as a customer all I want is for these companies to say what they mean and mean what they say. Small hobby users pay upfront and deserve a better service. I don't want to kick Axminster but it seems the same level across the board, or am I being a tad cynical.

I wonder how those professional workshop manage? Or does poor customer service only happen to those who are hobby based?

Aden


----------



## EnErY (14 Mar 2013)

moby":2tadmyju said:


> i emailed axminster with an enquiry when i started out november last year. to date i have not received a reply. i am currently looking for another supplier.


I too have Encountered Axminster not repying To My Emails i Think they Are going on Meltdown or the I dont care Stage ,Not impressed with Their customer services attitude i went To record And Nichola at record kindly sorted out my problem instantly instead of forgetting to have the decency to call me back it was done on the spot only downside is i currently posses a wheelbarrow full of axminster chucks and jaws but got round it with purchasing jaw inserts for my versa chuck.
Regards
Bill


----------



## [email protected] (14 Mar 2013)

Hello everyone.

Thank you all for your comments, please accept my apologies if you have not received answers to your emails this is not the level of service we wish to give. If you would like to forward me your emails I will make it a top priority to reply to you.

[email protected]

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## =Adam= (15 Mar 2013)

EnErY":3lwa7f9v said:


> moby":3lwa7f9v said:
> 
> 
> > i emailed axminster with an enquiry when i started out november last year. to date i have not received a reply. i am currently looking for another supplier.
> ...




I dont suppose you have any chucks with an m33 thread going spare?


----------



## Aden30mm (15 Mar 2013)

I have had a email from CS at Axminster and the Evolution chuck is in the post to me. Be interesting to see if it lives up to exceptions. They have told me it is their flagship woodturning chuck.


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2013)

Aden30mm":j29ybooe said:


> I have had a email from CS at Axminster and the Evolution chuck is in the post to me. Be interesting to see if it lives up to exceptions. They have told me it is their flagship woodturning chuck.


I see it has now re-appeared in the listings, unfortunately still with a 'Temporarily out of stock

' or 'Temporarily out of stock. Available for dispatch within 3 weeks' listing dependant upon thread.


----------



## graduate_owner (20 Mar 2013)

Has anyone tried emailing Richard Beer at Axminster via the link he kindly added to his thread? I have.
More importantly, has anyone had a reply? I haven't.

Perhaps he's busy answering others.

K


----------



## eribaMotters (20 Mar 2013)

I contacted him and he was most helpful. I started a new thread here:-

axminster-power-tools-faith-restored-t69054.html

Colin


----------



## [email protected] (21 Mar 2013)

Hi graduate_owner (sorry not sure of your name)

I replied to several UKworkshop members in the last week but i haven't received an email from you, would you please resend it or even pm it to me? As soon as i receive your mail i will make it my priority to answer!

Regards,

Richard


----------



## graduate_owner (21 Mar 2013)

Hi Richard, and thanks for the forum post.
My email was sent using the link you posted so I don't know why it wasn't delivered. However I am reassured by reading other forum members' comments that they have received replies - restored my confidence in Axminster. 

I wanted to know the position regarding delivery times for the Evolution chuck to fit my (You guessed it !!) Union Graduate lathe, but I have since seen that it has re-appeared on your website with estimated delivery times of 1 month, so no need to email you again.

Kind regards,

K


----------



## nicguthrie (25 Mar 2013)

Odd, I ordered mine in January, and got a letter sometime in Feb explaining that a part in the chuck had not been up to scratch, and after the first few got "used in the field" and based on feedback from customers, they'd decided to re-engineer the part in question to make the chuck as good as it should be. They gave me a small gift voucher for the delay, and considering they don't take my money off me in the first place until they dispatch items, I was certainly not complaining!

I understand that if you are on a schedule, then the wait must be irritating, or even if the chuck is essential to a project you are planning, but I for one wouldn't fault them for this - I'd rather have a chuck worthy of their "flagship" ideal, than one with a flaw on delivery. I'm not saying Axminster is perfect, I've had deliveries containing the wrong stuff and other errors by their picking and warehouse staff, but as a whole they have been one of the best companies for service that I've dealt with in 25 years of dealing with retailers at one level or another.

Look forward to receiving mine.


----------



## graduate_owner (25 Mar 2013)

I'm looking forward to receiving mine, too. It sounds like one of the best available.

K


----------



## EnErY (27 Mar 2013)

Im Just Giving up hope lost all faith nothing is made in house at either axminster or record anymore its all come in from either china or India I reckon that's why we got the long wait on items not only chucks but band saws also 
regards
Bill


----------



## beech1948 (27 Mar 2013)

Some time last year I went on an all day tour of APTC in Axmister which lasted all day.

One of the things we saw was the production of the Axi chucks on a couple of CNC mills/drills. Quality control was good and to industry standards, volume was not massive but seemed adequate, finishing was excellent.

So YES some stuff made in the UK.

Al


----------



## [email protected] (28 Mar 2013)

EnErY":1mak5i7d said:


> Im Just Giving up hope lost all faith nothing is made in house at either axminster or record anymore its all come in from either china or India I reckon that's why we got the long wait on items not only chucks but band saws also
> regards
> Bill



Hi Bill,

We do indeed make our chucks and other woodturning accessories in house here at Axminster. If you are ever in the area and would like a full guided tour of our facility please let me know, I'm more than happy to show you our production facilities and distribution centre!

Regards,

Richard


----------



## stevenw1963 (28 Mar 2013)

> Hi Bill,
> 
> We do indeed make our chucks and other woodturning accessories in house here at Axminster. If you are ever in the area and would like a full guided tour of our facility please let me know, I'm more than happy to show you our production facilities and distribution centre!




Oh dear, you don't know what you've let yourself in for Richard !!!
He'll be right down, get the ear plugs ready 'cos he can talk the hind legs off a donkey ( but don't let him near one, he's from Wales !!)

:lol: :lol: :lol: sorry Bill, couldn't resist :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EnErY (29 Mar 2013)

[email protected]":3t8k8yhu said:


> EnErY":3t8k8yhu said:
> 
> 
> > Im Just Giving up hope lost all faith nothing is made in house at either axminster or record anymore its all come in from either china or India I reckon that's why we got the long wait on items not only chucks but band saws also
> ...


called you today Richard Your mailbox is full I Know Its A bank Holiday but again communication is failing
Regards
Bill


----------



## woodyturner (29 Mar 2013)

As an old Axminster customer I am very sorry to have to say that the quality of Axminster chucks is no were near as good as they were when they were made by Toolmex regardless of were they are made the K10 isn't a patch on the old Corlton and its the same with the supper precision the quality of engineering just isn't the same and not all the old fits the new

I have always been an advocate of Axminster and would never hesitate recommending there products but I no longer feel that I can I tried to order the Evolution chuck last year and it seems you are still making the same excuses now as you was then and a few more to boot in the end I went for the Versa chuck which is a very good chuck which is almost as good as the S/P and much better than the K10.

It saddens me to have to say this but it is the truth sorry Axminster but your level of service and quality has slipped my workshop was fitted out with mostly older Axminster machines and not once have they ever let me down what has gone wrong that I hear so many people complaining


----------



## cookie777 (29 Mar 2013)

I must say that I believe Axminster are as good now as they were when I first ordered from them twenty or more years ago, I received my evolution chuck back in january which I must say is the best chuck I've ever owned, I had a slight problem that some jaws that were years old did not connect to the scroll on the evolution, no problem to axminster they took the jaws back at their own cost & returned them to me a perfect fit. This is what I call great service & will continue to make them my first call 
Barry


----------



## Aden30mm (29 Mar 2013)

I received my chuck from Axminster last week. Its a nice package. Only one complaint it came with no jaw securing screws, emailed their CS and asked why, back came the reply they are only supplied with jaws.

Perhaps I am being a little picky, but spending £159, I think they could place a set of screws in the chuck pack, as they have stated to me its their flagship chuck. 

For a for a ha'porth of tar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## graduate_owner (1 Apr 2013)

I ordered the Evolution about a week ago.

Here's a question for you (Richard Beer) which I'm posting here rather than emailing, as I'm sure it will clear up some misunderstandings.

When I ordered the chuck by telephone, I was told there was a backlog because they were waiting for parts. BUT - *what parts*, if Axminster make all the chuck in store? I think the gentleman on the telephone said they were waiting for a gear scroll, or something - where is that coming from if not made in Axminster?

I'm sure others might like to know the answer to this.

K


----------



## EnErY (1 Apr 2013)

My mate Also had a problem A friend of mine I recommended also called for A band saw he was told 2 weeks ago the item was in stock on The phone April the 2nd looking again tonight the goalposts have changed yet again http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ho ... prod886302 are these made and assembled in house? he is Now purchasing at Yandles tho record power Friday
regards
Bill


----------



## adidat (1 Apr 2013)

graduate_owner":jbs4xxjq said:


> I ordered the Evolution about a week ago.
> 
> Here's a question for you (Richard Beer) which I'm posting here rather than emailing, as I'm sure it will clear up some misunderstandings.
> 
> ...




could this be that they where waiting for the parts to be machined, i seem to remember that, and know form experience that each part is made in bathes rather than making one chuck at a time.

adidat


----------



## nev (1 Apr 2013)

*Without* my newly acquired mod hat on, and without taking anyone's side in this discussion, can i say this..?

The simple fact that any manufacturer/ supplier is willing to discuss its apparent 'failings' on a public forum has to be applauded and considered beyond the scope of the usual service provided by anyone in this day and age. 
With the greatest will in the world very rarely is any supplier or service infallible (myself included), especially when they are reliant on being supplied by a third party for raw materials or stock of whatever kind.
I have no affiliation with Axminster, and have only dealt with them on a probably less than a dozen occasions, and each time I have received what I consider to be prompt and efficient service, as have many others going by the majority of opinions expressed by previous posts and threads that I have read in the past here on the forum.
Mistakes, misunderstandings and mishaps occur, all we can do is try and remedy them if they do. 

On the other hand however... if no attempt is made by any companies found to be 'at fault' for reparation or recourse, then I'll grab my pitchfork and flaming torch and be right behind you :twisted: :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (2 Apr 2013)

graduate_owner":1t43565q said:


> I ordered the Evolution about a week ago.
> 
> Here's a question for you (Richard Beer) which I'm posting here rather than emailing, as I'm sure it will clear up some misunderstandings.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for the question. Yes, we were waiting for the parts made here to come back to us! We produce all the parts in house but they are then sent away to be hardened. Once we receive them back the chucks can be assembled and sent out.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## [email protected] (2 Apr 2013)

adidat":36ekfcp2 said:


> graduate_owner":36ekfcp2 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the Evolution about a week ago.
> ...



Yes this is also correct. To keep on top of production of all of our products we have a very busy production schedule. Even if we run out of some parts its not as easy as just firing up a CNC and making some parts as the machines could be working 24/7 making the next batch of live centres or back-plates.


----------



## graduate_owner (2 Apr 2013)

Right, so it's not the machining but the hardening that is out sourced. That makes sense. I hope you didn't mind my raising the issue - it wasn't to try to catch you out, just to find out what was happening. Now I know - actually now we all know. Many thanks, Richard.

K


----------



## 12345Peter (2 Apr 2013)

There are lots of companies who make mistakes, Axminster is one of them, but what sets them apart from almost all those other companies is that they will pull their finger out and get the problem sorted. If anyone here is given the bum's rush by any Axminster staff then they have a perfect conduit here to Richard who has his finger on the pulse.

I have had small problems that when notified Axminster have sorted it, I have a problem now with the readout on one of the small lathes not working, but I have no doubt or worries about them sorting it when I phone them.

Don't judge Axminster on what others say about them, speak to them and judge for yourself.

Regards
Peter


----------



## [email protected] (3 Apr 2013)

12345Peter":38ycfet9 said:


> There are lots of companies who make mistakes, Axminster is one of them, but what sets them apart from almost all those other companies is that they will pull their finger out and get the problem sorted. If anyone here is given the bum's rush by any Axminster staff then they have a perfect conduit here to Richard who has his finger on the pulse.
> 
> I have had small problems that when notified Axminster have sorted it, I have a problem now with the readout on one of the small lathes not working, but I have no doubt or worries about them sorting it when I phone them.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words Peter! If you need help with the DRO please feel free to contact me!

Regards,

Richard.


----------



## 12345Peter (5 Apr 2013)

[email protected]":m4ftzwdx said:


> Thank you for the kind words Peter! If you need help with the DRO please feel free to contact me!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Richard.



Thanks for the offer Richard, but there is one on the way to me, it took about 5 minutes to sort out on the phone.

Regards
Peter


----------



## moby (7 Apr 2013)

to richard's credit i did receive a reply regarding my enquiry quite promptly.

unfotunately the engineering department it was forwarded to have not been so prompt.

40 days and counting. all i need is a chuck with an adapter to an m24 thread.


anyone have a different brand to suggest?


----------



## paulm (7 Apr 2013)

Have a look at the versachuck on The Toolpost website, not sure if the size you need is a common one or not, but the versachuck is a decent, strong chuck and will take a range of jaws from different manufacturers if you choose the appropriate jaw carriers.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## 12345Peter (7 Apr 2013)

If it's 24x3 you are after then Peter Childs can do you a Robert Sorby Patriot chuck with a 24x3 insert.

Regards
Peter


----------



## EnErY (9 Apr 2013)

paulm":16jwi8d2 said:


> Have a look at the versachuck on The Toolpost website, not sure if the size you need is a common one or not, but the versachuck is a decent, strong chuck and will take a range of jaws from different manufacturers if you choose the appropriate jaw carriers.
> 
> Cheers, Paul


I Got The Versa chuck when I binned my K10 I purchased the jaw carriers for £20 with The chuck it Will accept any carriers you wish and then any compatible jaws will fit but this does not include the axminster step jaws the vesa chuck I find is a better chuck it takes all I throw at it for the price you cant go wrong and it gets delivered next day
Regards
Bill


----------

